# Philippine NBI Clearance - new teacher in Abu Dhabi



## KEA_18 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello! I'm new here in Abu Dhabi and I got a job as a teacher. My employer is asking for a police/NBI clearance so I got one from the Philippines. Any new teachers here who experienced the same thing? Do they need it to apply for my visa? Do I need to have it UAE attested? Thank you.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Ask your employer as its they who asked for it ?


----------

